# Home defense .357



## NaplesBaitMan (Mar 12, 2012)

Thinkin about picking up a S&W .357 for home defense. What are yall's recommendations on this? Should I go with that? Or possibly something else? I will be picking up a 12 gauge sometime soon as well. 

By the way, this is my first post, so cheers!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I remvoed the other thread as you only really need one. Revolvers are great home defense guns, if you're going to go this route, I would recommend an unconventional revolver from S&W that holds 7 or 8 rounds. More is always better.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

welcome to HGF


----------



## NaplesBaitMan (Mar 12, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> I remvoed the other thread as you only really need one. Revolvers are great home defense guns, if you're going to go this route, I would recommend an unconventional revolver from S&W that holds 7 or 8 rounds. More is always better.


Any suggestions? I am kind of looking for a good deal, though I know with S&W thats a long shot anyway. Kind of new to the whole home defense deal. Closing on my first home in April.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ruger makes good revolvers for a fair price but I dont know of any 7 or 8 rnd.revolvers made by them except for 22's. Maybe they do but i havent looked lately.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Smith & Wesson has the 686+ which is a 7 rounder, they have some Performance Center guns that have 8rd capacity, but they are spendy.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a 686p (7round) that I love, but I'd hate to have to use it inside the home with 357. Not that it wouldn't do the job because we all know that it will, but just from the sound and muzzle flash. I've never shot it with out hearing protection and never care to. No gun is going got be as quiet as a mouse [email protected] in the home, but I'd go with a shot gun over the 357. Thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## NaplesBaitMan (Mar 12, 2012)

Ive heard good things about the 686-7 actually. And I'm also not just looking for a .357. I'm open to whatever anyone thinks is better. Just lookin for suggestions


----------



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

I`m expecting some flack but 357 is to powerful a bullet in close quarters, it`ll go through to many walls and it`s very loud without ear protection indoors...A 357 revolver loaded with some good 38 defensive rounds in +p`s will be more than adiquate...If you think you need more rounds then the S&W M&P is a good choice...myself I have a HKusp 9mm..expensive but it has never failed to go bang through 1000`s of rounds

Myself...I think nothing is better than a shotgun for self defense and it doesn't have to be a 12 ga. either...it`s just that 12 ga. has a enormous variety of loads to shoot...from defensive to hunting....

The 686 I used to own was a good looking gun but I now have Ruger GP100 in 357...this gun is about the strongest 357 out there..very well made and will last a lifetime and then some...and will eat 357`s all day at the range...I purchased it LN for $450...it`s a best buy in the gun world....Jim


----------



## CajunBass (Apr 10, 2012)

Personally, I'd just pick up a used 38...model 10...64...something like that save a bunch of money. They worked for years, and still do.

I've got a half dozen .357's, a couple of 44's, and 45's. A Model 10 is my house gun.

Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't really think a 357 magnum over penetrates. Quality 125 grain 357 magnum ammo is made to penetrate 12-18 inches just like any other ammo, unless you miss and then they all over penetrate. The 357 magnum travels over 1400 FPS so if it stops in 12-18 inches, it really hits hard. The 357 magnum would be very loud! Potentially, causing permanent hearing loss, but very likely causing temporary hearing loss, which could be a problem in a defensive situation. 38 +P doesn't hit as hard, but isn't as loud and is easy to shoot accurately (placement is always King). Some people will load their first 2-3 rounds in 38 +P and the rest in 357 magnum. I would probably just use the 38 +P or a milder 357 magnum like the golden saber 125 grain (1220 FPS in 4"). Not likely to need all that full power stuff.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very good choice.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

My primary "house gun" is a Mossberg 500A (12 Ga) but my house defense handgun is a S&W 686 with .38+P (can't carry the shotgun around the house all day!) I have owned 4 different 686s and love them. Current one has 2 1/2" barrel.


----------



## RHINO87 (Apr 21, 2012)

As in all things nothing says you wanna seriously reconsider continuing your venture into a house like the sound of a 12 gauge racking one in. And a voice saying who are you and what do you want. But scatter guns do unbeliveable periferal damage to a building. Especially on a missed shot. Now in sticking to a handgun centric answer. All depends on what you are looking for. Revolvers are intrinsically safer to handle then semi's. Just by the simple way they operate in the double action manner. My personal favourite is the S&W model 327 TRR8 Is spendy in comparison to many other options. But 8 rounds of 357 mag. Built in top and bottom rails for lights, lasers, sights, scopes, or whatever you want to attach. Designed for first entry swat. [The guy holding the shield walkin through the door first.] For the simple problem of if the slide of their semi hits the shield in the action of the reload it often resulted in failure to properly eject. Or feed the following round. So they contracted for a large capacity Tactical revolver. S&W delivered. I love mine. And it can do anything you wanna do. In the end it is all up to you and what suits you.Best of luck with your choice.

R.


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

wjh2657 said:


> My primary "house gun" is a Mossberg 500A (12 Ga) but my house defense handgun is a S&W 686 with .38+P (can't carry the shotgun around the house all day!) I have owned 4 different 686s and love them. Current one has 2 1/2" barrel.


I keep 38+p rounds in my 686 4" when it is at home also.


----------



## Jeffxl12 (May 27, 2012)

I have 3 in the house at different parts of the house. S&W 38 w/laser, 686 in my room and a shotgun. I got it all covered. Plus if multiple people are breaking in I have my trusty sks just in case


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

A 357 Magnum is a good choice it was carried by cops for years before they went to autos a 38+p is a good load but the problem with them is you have to have very good shot placement like a head shot or a shot to the heart area & when someone is breaking into your house or is already in your home your adrelime in going is one thing to say that I can do head shots or shots to the heart at the range it another when someone is breaking into your home or is already in your home & there moving around or shooting back at you as far as hearing is courned they make eletronic hearing protection that you can put over your ear or insert in your ear like a hearing aid they will cancell out a lot of the noise associated with the loud bang now muzzle flash I would recouldmend buying several diffrent loads & going to the range at night & shooting them & see which one has the lowest muzzle flash also one shot to the body with a 357 Magnun the fight is over by the way my 357 Magnum is a S&W model 66 4 inch barrell loaded with winchester silvertip it the same load that the Kentucky State Police had in there 357 Magnum & I figure if it good enough for them it good enough for me


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ruger's GP100 (heavy) and SP101 (lighter) are both good choices. 38, 38+P and 357M all work at the range or at 5 to 20 ft. in your house. Shotguns are nice but also have to be aimed, take two hands and are less maneuverable in tight quarters.

Revolvers are a good first gun choice but there is nothing wrong with semi auto as first gun either.

Welcome to the world of guns and home ownership.


----------



## patton567 (May 27, 2012)

i have a 357 for home defense and we use 38 special hollow tips... it wouldnt be my first choice out of all my guns, but it will definitely get the job done! i would recomend a semi auto pistol instead of a revolver because it can hold more. A 45 ACP is always a good choice


----------

